# Toronto Meeting: Thursday, November 28, 2002



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The next meeting for the Toronto IBS Self Help Group is approaching.We will be meeting on Thursday, November 28, as usual at Mount Sinai Hospital,600 University Avenue, Toronto, 15th floor classroom, from 7:00-8:30pm.This will be our last meeting for 2002 as there will be no meeting in December.January's meeting will not be held as usual. An IBS information sessionwill be held at the Women's Health Matters Forum at the Toronto ConventionCentre on Saturday January 18. There are usually 200-300 people at theseinformation sessions so plan to attend. I will send more information aboutthis in January.On November 20, GlaxoSmithKline announced in the USA, that Lotronex,a medicine for diarrhea-predominant IBS sufferers is now availableunder a restricted dispensing program. If you travel to the USAand you and your doctor feel that this drug will benefit you thenplease visit http://www.lotronex.com to find out how you may getaccess to this medicine.If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.Hope to see you next Thursday.Jeff-------------------------------------------------------------------------Jeffrey Roberts, B.Sc.President & FounderIBS Self Help GroupEmail: ibs###ibsgroup.orgUrl: http://www.ibsgroup.org


----------

